# Reef Salt Mix



## TankCla

What reef salt mix, medium price range, do you recommend:


Instant Ocean Reef Crystals
Kent Reef Salt
Red Sea Coral Pro Salt

I have read and heard different opinions about these reef salt mixes and I am a little confused.

Now I am using Instant Ocean Reef Crystals, aging the mix with an air stone for about a week before water change.


----------



## Chris S

The two I like are Tropic Marin Pro and Deltec's H2Ocean. Not a big fan of the Kent or Red Sea. Reef Crystals seems popular too, but I've never used it.


----------



## Redddogg69

I use water softener salt from Costco, it's super cheap. I also found a DIY salt recipe that I want to try.


----------



## TankCla

Chris S said:


> The two I like are Tropic Marin Pro and Deltec's H2Ocean. Not a big fan of the Kent or Red Sea. Reef Crystals seems popular too, but I've never used it.


Thanks Chris! I know Tropic Marin Pro rocks, but it's a little pricey. And, they come in big buckets.

If I'm getting 200 gall salt bucket, it will last for minimum 2 years, and I'm worried about expire date and humidity.

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Tropic Marin Pro is the best and you pay for what you get, as well it comes in boxes too so you dont need to buy the big bucket


----------



## TankCla

Where? No LFS in Toronto has the small packages. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

I seen it on Big Als at steel


----------



## Chromey

Redddogg69 said:


> I use water softener salt from Costco, it's super cheap. I also found a DIY salt recipe that I want to try.


Come again....?

Please explain.


----------



## Redddogg69

Chromey said:


> Come again....?
> 
> Please explain.


Quick look up, you might just see it.


----------



## Dax

Redddogg69 said:


> Quick look up, you might just see it.


I don't understand. Please explain.


----------



## Redddogg69

Dax said:


> I don't understand. Please explain.


Reread the post. Pay special attention to the cool guy smiley. If that doesn't clear it up do a search for el cheapo, you will get many results from people here lol.


----------



## TankCla

explor3r said:


> Tropic Marin Pro is the best and you pay for what you get, as well it comes in boxes too so you dont need to buy the big bucket


I see tropic marine has Bio-Actif Sea Mix.
I was today at BA Steeles and Kennedy, none has the small bags.


----------



## wtac

TankCla said:


> Thanks Chris! I know Tropic Marin Pro rocks, but it's a little pricey. And, they come in big buckets.
> 
> If I'm getting 200 gall salt bucket, it will last for minimum 2 years, and I'm worried about expire date and humidity.


I use it exclusively myself.

You can store the salt in lg (clean and dry) fish/ZipLoc bags and pack them in a RubberMaid container.

HTH


----------



## altcharacter

I'm using Kent right now and am liking it for the price but I did use Reef crystals and found that there was always some residual white powder that was leftover after. I have no idea what it was but this happened in a few bags that I bought with the I/O RC. Also, a box of the Kent is broken down into 4 resealable bags inside the box so you don't have to worry about humidity.

I'd have to agree with Chris and Wtac. Just spend an extra few bucks to get a better salt.


----------



## Chromey

Never Have i had left overs with IO salt... I do run a softener for the ro/di though.


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah I can't explain it. It looked like some type of chalk or baby powder that was left on the powerhead and in the bottom of the bucket. I noticed it with 2 different bags of IORC salt that I bought.

Possibly cocaine being shipped in from columbia? This would explain why my fish were always happy in my nano!


----------



## solarz

Redddogg69 said:


> I use water softener salt from Costco, it's super cheap. I also found a DIY salt recipe that I want to try.


It's not April 1st....


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> I'm using Kent right now and am liking it for the price but I did use Reef crystals and found that there was always some residual white powder that was leftover after. I have no idea what it was but this happened in a few bags that I bought with the I/O RC. Also, a box of the Kent is broken down into 4 resealable bags inside the box so you don't have to worry about humidity.
> 
> I'd have to agree with Chris and Wtac. Just spend an extra few bucks to get a better salt.


I have that white powder too. I thought I didn't mix it well. 
They say, IORC has more calcium. Maybe it is too much.


----------



## TankCla

Redddogg69 said:


> I use water softener salt from Costco, it's super cheap. I also found a DIY salt recipe that I want to try.





Chromey said:


> Come again....?
> 
> Please explain.





solarz said:


> It's not April 1st....


Looks like we are treating our corals royally.


----------



## Redddogg69

TankCla said:


> Looks like we are treating our corals royally.


Lol, that was a shot at the general cheapness that abounds here. I use ESV salt


----------



## altcharacter

Cheap is good! It just means we have more money to blow on our reefs
I haven't bought a new pair of shoes in 8 years but I've bought 3 different lights for my tank


----------



## TankCla

Redddogg69 said:


> Lol, that was a shot at the general cheapness that abounds here. I use ESV salt


Thank you very much for your sarcasm! But I don't need it. I think no one needs it.

Thank you for your understanding!

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Redddogg69

TankCla said:


> Thank you very much for your sarcasm! But I don't need it. I think no one needs it.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


Lighten up, you'll enjoy life more. Cheers


----------



## TankCla

Ha ha ha!!! 
I like you! You are a funny guy!

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Redddogg69

TankCla said:


> *Thank you very much for your sarcasm! But I don't need it. I think no one needs it. *
> 
> Thank you for your understanding!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


see what I did there


----------



## TankCla

Yes I did see. You are very bored.


----------



## Chromey

Redddogg69 said:


> I use water softener salt from Costco, it's super cheap. I also found a DIY salt recipe that I want to try.


So I bought half a Skid of softener salt from Costco, So what?


----------



## Redddogg69

Chromey said:


> So I bought half a Skid of softener salt from Costco, So what?


Check kijiji for a used powerhead, check the street for a garbage can to mix it in and macgyver a RO unit out of an old brita filter and your set.


----------



## Chromey

I was looking at making a DIY Ro/DI But ran out of Chloramine for my DI chamber.

I grabbed a big pot and boiled a few bags down for my next W/C


----------



## Redddogg69

Chromey said:


> I was looking at making a DIY Ro/DI But ran out of Chloramine for my DI chamber.
> 
> I grabbed a big pot and boiled a few bags down for my next W/C


Sweet. I have an old bicycle pump I rigged up to a Walkman and some old air tube I had laying around if you need to aerate it.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

your showing your age with the walkman....


----------



## J_T

advanced reef aquatics said:


> your showing your age with the walkman....


Could you imagine if you gave our kids something that big to carry around? And it only played about an hour of music (depending on the tape). Remember how exciting it was with auto reverse! No more flipping the tape!


----------



## altcharacter

If it doesn't take 8 D size batteries then I don't want it!


----------



## Chromey

My old Crown Ghettoblaster Could come in Handy with this build


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

what the heck is a tape?


----------



## Chromey

hell ya, AC/DC


----------



## macKRAZY

lol you guys totally took over the thread... poor guy


----------



## altcharacter




----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


>


+1


----------



## sig

TankCla said:


> +1


do you remember which salt to buy? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla

sig said:


> do you remember which salt to buy?


I still have some IO reef crystals and after, I got a very good advice from Alex.

Thread is still open for fun. I don't wanna be the one who takes "candy from babies"


----------



## sig

TankCla said:


> I still have some IO reef crystals and after, I got a very good advice from Alex.
> 
> Thread is still open for fun. I don't wanna be the one who takes "candy from babies"


be careful with advice from Alex or you can finish with 200G tank. Look at the Altcharacter. He was happy with 20G tank and now gas 110G

When you have time read this

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1756032

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla

sig said:


> be careful with advice from Alex or you can finish with 200G tank.


No thanks! I know my limits, and if I don't , my wife reminds me every time


----------



## sig

TankCla said:


> No thanks! I know my limits, and if I don't , my wife reminds me every time


the reading is about salt

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla

Saw it.

Thank you!


----------



## J_T

TankCla said:


> No thanks! I know my limits, and if I don't , my wife reminds me every time


Forgiveness is so much easier to get than permission!


----------



## rburns24

sig said:


> be careful with advice from Alex or you can finish with 200G tank. Look at the Altcharacter. He was happy with 20G tank and now gas 110G
> 
> When you have time read this
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1756032


Very interesting and long thread.

Having said that, does anyone know where I can get standard Red Sea salt in Toronto. I'm using IO now,
but the KH is too high(11) for Zeovit.


----------



## Tim

I use instant ocean because I as pretty well FOWLR but now that I have a small number of corals in my tank (5 mush, 2 kenya, GSP, Green tree, small zoa colony, hammer, sun coral) I have been thinking of upgrading salt (or if it is worth it).

50seven mentioned he saw good growth when he added Kent Marine Essential Elements. I am just wondering if that makes up the difference between I/0 and some of the more reef specific salts? Or should it be used with the more reef specific salts? I am not sure even if I have enough corals to warrant an upgrade when a simple capful of the essential elements would make up for my limited needs?

Kent Marine Essential Elements

Ingredients:
Calcium Chloride, Cobalt Chloride, Iron EDTA, Lithium Chloride, Magnesium Chloride, Manganese EDTA, Nickel Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Molybdate, Strontium Chloride, Zinc EDTA, Copper EDTA, and Potassium Bromide.

Directions for Use:
Add 1 teaspoon (1 capful or 5 ml) per 50 gallons every 1 to 2 weeks, depending on the amount of water changes done. Also add immediately after carbon use. Do not dose with Kalkwasser, add directly to tank or sump.


----------



## TankCla

rburns24 said:


> Very interesting and long thread.
> 
> Having said that, does anyone know where I can get standard Red Sea salt in Toronto. I'm using IO now,
> but the KH is too high(11) for Zeovit.


I think BA North York has it.


----------



## rburns24

TankCla said:


> I think BA North York has it.


Thanks a lot. I'll check them out.


----------



## do_0b

bought some kent salt...hope they better than IO


----------



## altcharacter

a hundred times better. I use to use IO then RC now i'm on Kent and I've totally noticed a difference. 

Good luck dude!


----------



## Chris S

rburns24 said:


> Thanks a lot. I'll check them out.


You can also try reefers best, which is designed to work with a ULNS.


----------



## rburns24

Chris S said:


> You can also try reefers best, which is designed to work with a ULNS.


Sounds good . Do you know who carries it? (I don't drive, so I only end up going to NAFB and Big Als Kennedy and seeing what they have.)


----------



## rburns24

P.S. The alkalinity with Reefer's Best is 11dkh, which is the same as IO, so I'd be no further ahead. If you are running Zeovit, as opposed to a generic ULNS, alkalinity in the range of 6.5-7.5 is recommended. Standard Red Sea has 400Ca, 8dkh and 1300 mg, which is a pretty good match for what i want. 

If it wasn't for the 11dkh with IO, I wouldn't be in a hurry to switch, as I am getting good PE and growth as it is. I still have a half a buck of IO left, and I don't mind having to use it, it is just the long term I'm thinking of. I would rather have a salt that has a lower alkalinity than 11, then if I ever have to do large water changes for whatever reason, I won't have to worry about jumps in KH.


----------



## Chris S

Reefers Best should be a dKH of 7. Not sure where you got 11 from. It is manufactured by the same company, KZ, and is intended for use with the zeovit system.


----------



## rburns24

This http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1714505 out dated link at Reef Central. Thanks for drawing my attention to the error.


----------



## Chris S

Forgot to answer your other question: The only retailer I know that carries it is SUM, but I imagine anyone who carries zeovit products should have it available to them if you ask.


----------



## rburns24

Thanks Chris. I may give it(Reefer's Best) a shot. I want to go to SUM to get some fish and some Zeozym, so if I can get it all this done at one store, it would be great.

I've never been to SUM, and from what everyone says, it should be a good experience.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Chris, how is that salt that you guys just got in? Was on sale for $55. Any review of it?



Chris S said:


> Forgot to answer your other question: The only retailer I know that carries it is SUM, but I imagine anyone who carries zeovit products should have it available to them if you ask.


----------



## Chris S

The seachem salinity is an excellent salt, just hasn't caught on in Ontario much.


----------



## TankCla

Chris S said:


> The seachem salinity is an excellent salt, just hasn't caught on in Ontario much.


You are trying to say that Seachem Reef Salt and seachem products are one of the best?


----------



## altcharacter

Anyone else here read Claude's and Greg's post with a russian accent?


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> Anyone else here read Claude's and Greg's post with a russian accent?


Not russian , romanian


----------



## Chris S

TankCla said:


> You are trying to say that Seachem Reef Salt and seachem products are one of the best?


No, just that I think the salt is of high quality.


----------



## TankCla

Got it! 
I was just reading about Bio-actif sea salt: "...Tropic Marin's revolutionary new synthetic sea salt which combines maximum purity in terms of its components with the protective and growth-promoting action of bioactive substances naturally found in the sea..."

Is this synthetic and Pro reef sea salt, enriched natural salt?


----------



## Omis

Sorry to jump in folks but I have to vent a little.

I suggest staying away from Kent Marine Salt. I bought a few boxes from SUM at boxing day and I have been regretting it since. Ph is low, around 7.8, and Alk is also a little low at 9Dkh. Next time I'm sticking to Reef Crystals, I never had any issues with it.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Purchased one for bucket for my nano. Going to start a thread tonight on it. 



Chris S said:


> No, just that I think the salt is of high quality.


----------



## sig

you guys are funny.  People who has no clue from the chemistry point of view discussing what is the best. Go to reef central and read chemistry articles. LOL
today ~50 % of the expert reefers use Instant Ocean. different type of salt can be the best for the different types of live stock in your tanks. Type of corals, how often do you change water, is it just fish only and etc. 
Thousand people have thousand opinions.

What is the meaning of the best ?????????????????

I use IO for more than one year and have corals grow and I never had any issues. My friend Alex uses Tropic Marin Pro. his corals are not growing better than mine, he also should increase alkalinity level.
His tank also does not have any problems, but he pays DOUBLE PRICE FOR THE SAME FINAL RESULTS

http://www.fishkeepingforum.co.uk/forum/printer_friendly_posts.asp?TID=2489

Poll from the Web

from the web

What brand of sea salt mix do you use?

Instant Ocean (7287)
45%

Tropic Marin Pro (1224)
7%

hW Marinemix (166)
1%

Reef Crystals (1706)
10%

Red Sea (1427)
8%

Kent (1093)
6%

Coralife (1072)
6%

Sea Chem (334)
2%

Coral Sea (214)
1%

Other (1624)
10%

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165

I'd like to point out that the article was From October 2007.. I'd say some of those finding may be different 5 years later. Like everything else, it is a matter of what works for you.


----------



## sig

fury165 said:


> . Like everything else, it is a matter of what works for you.


this is absolutely right

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

I don't know a about you but my water is perfectly fine and I use Kent. The PH is 8.1 and the Dkh is 8.3. I don't find that low at all.


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> I don't know a about you but my water is perfectly fine and I use Kent. The PH is 8.1 and the Dkh is 8.3. I don't find that low at all.


Remember, you used more salt than recommended.


----------



## altcharacter

The salt is down to .026 now with those params so I'm still thinking it's fine. Although now that the salinity is down the corals have been blooming even larger and brighter...go figure


----------



## Tim

sig said:


> you guys are funny.  People who has no clue from the chemistry point of view discussing what is the best. Go to reef central and read chemistry articles. LOL
> today ~50 % of the expert reefers use Instant Ocean. different type of salt can be the best for the different types of live stock in your tanks. Type of corals, how often do you change water, is it just fish only and etc.
> Thousand people have thousand opinions.
> 
> *I use IO for more than one year *


Do you use additives (trace elements) at all or just Instant Ocean?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

sig said:


> you guys are funny.  People who has no clue from the chemistry point of view discussing what is the best.....


I think "best" was not the word that the poster was looking but instead he was looking for the opinions of fellow reefs to make his decision.

I also use IO and would agree that its probably the best all around salt and have had great results however having said that it doesn't hurt to try something different. If I can improve the quality of my tank by changing something as simple as salt then I will do it.


----------



## sig

Tim said:


> Do you use additives (trace elements) at all or just Instant Ocean?


I did not use it for a year and everything was perfect and corals were growing, until in January I decided that I want my corals will grow 1" per day

Checked alkalinity it was 6, PH 7.8, calcium 490, started to add Kalkwaser and here ALL Chemistry crap started . Finally screwed all parameters and stopped to add anything and now all back to normal (in my opinion)

Alkalinity 7, PH 7.8, calcium 490.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

wiseguyphil said:


> I think "best" was not the word that the poster was looking but instead he was looking for the opinions of fellow reefs to make his decision.
> 
> I also use IO and would agree that its probably the best all around salt and have had great results however having said that it doesn't hurt to try something different. If I can improve the quality of my tank by changing something as simple as salt then I will do it.


I agree, until it double priced

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Agreed. Can't complain at $55 bucks though so its probably worth a shot.


----------



## Tim

sig said:


> I did not use it for a year and everything was perfect and corals were growing, until in January I decided that I want my corals will grow 1" per day
> 
> Checked alkalinity it was 6, PH 7.8, calcium 490, started to add Kalkwaser and here ALL Chemistry crap started . Finally screwed all parameters and stopped to add anything and now all back to normal (in my opinion)
> 
> Alkalinity 7, PH 7.8, calcium 490.


It is a conspiracy. Buy stuff to make stuff look nice, buy more stuff to fix the stuff you broke when you added the last stuff LOL

Instant Ocean has done fine for me so I guess I will stick with what has worked.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

LOL! Well that certainly applies to most things in our lives... I guess the same thing can be said about salt


----------



## BettaBeats

Instant Ocean works really well. If you find that you're going more high-end reef, then Reef Cystals can work by adding a bit more minerals to the water column. 

If you do decide to switch over, gradually, smaller than a water change, switch saltwater. 


I've read up about Instant Ocean to Reef Crystal transitions going well.


----------



## sig

just red yesterday. The company started to increase level of Calcium. Magnesium and other stuff in IO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla

sig said:


> just red yesterday. The company started to increase level of Calcium. Magnesium and other stuff in IO


I think they are doing this for a long time. Every time I make a 15% water change, I have 500 calcium.


----------



## rburns24

A ReefCentral member tested it and the results: Ca 420, Mg 1300 and Dkh 10.3.


----------



## TankCla

rburns24 said:


> A ReefCentral member tested it and the results: Ca 420, Mg 1300 and Dkh 10.3.


I trust my readings. I don't know that "reefcentral member" tested and when. I am talking about new salt and last week's test.


----------



## sig

TankCla said:


> I think they are doing this for a long time. Every time I make a 15% water change, I have 500 calcium.


did you test it before WC? What test kit you are using? what is your alkalinity level? are you using RODI

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

TankCla said:


> I think they are doing this for a long time. Every time I make a 15% water change, I have 500 calcium.


I very much doubt that IO increased their CA level to 500.


----------



## TankCla

sig said:


> did you test it before WC? What test kit you are using? what is your alkalinity level? are you using RODI


Api test. KH = 9. RO water from Walmart.


----------



## sig

TankCla said:


> Api test. KH = 9. RO water from Walmart.


try to test calcium in RO water before mixing it with salt.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

RO water from Walmart... Are you joking? Not trying to be rude, But really walmart offers RO water?


----------



## J_T

Chromey said:


> RO water from Walmart... Are you joking? Not trying to be rude, But really walmart offers RO water?


They have drinking water. Not sure what the TDS on the water is though.


----------



## Chris S

TankCla said:


> Api test. KH = 9. RO water from Walmart.


That means the KH could be anything from 7 to 11 dkh =D


----------



## sig

Chris S said:


> That means the KH could be anything from 7 to 11 dkh =D


I had API kit few months back. It was showing 6, but in 2 months I got 11. I got crazy, stopped adding Calk. Went and got 2 other API kits.  Got 8 with both.
Now using two kits simultaneously

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

go with salifert....I find it works awesome


----------



## cablemike

I've always used instant ocean and my aquarium has always thrived. Corals grow like weeds.


----------



## TankCla

Chromey said:


> RO water from Walmart... Are you joking? Not trying to be rude, But really walmart offers RO water?


They have Trillium 4 stages RO unit.


----------



## sig

TankCla said:


> They have Trillium 4 stages RO unit.


I checked this one from machines. It had ~0.56 reading on TDS

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

well its better than tap water but worse than a RO/DI unit. 
I've also heard that BA's never changes their filters and the water is terrible. Although the jugs of water should be fine I would think.


----------



## TankCla

I bought those from BA. Seapora mixt. Too expensive. 13$/5 gall and 11$/5 gall FW. At walmart I pay 3$/5 gall. Right now is the best water I can buy, that if one of you can sell me 5 gall every week


----------



## J_T

TankCla said:


> I bought those from BA. Seapora mixt. Too expensive. 13$/5 gall and 11$/5 gall FW. At walmart I pay 3$/5 gall. Right now is the best water I can buy, that if one of you can sell me 5 gall every week


Bring me a jug  If you give me a heads up, I can have a 5 gallon pail ready


----------



## rburns24

altcharacter said:


> go with salifert....I find it works awesome


+1. Salifert KH kit is pretty good.


----------



## altcharacter

This has to be the longest thread I've seen that has to do with nothing at all 

Yeah I bought one of those Jugs from BA's but I bought it for the Jug  I needed it to do top ups!

So who likes tacos?


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> This has to be the longest thread I've seen that has to do with nothing at all
> 
> Yeah I bought one of those Jugs from BA's but I bought it for the Jug  I needed it to do top ups!
> 
> So who likes tacos?


That is what I said few pages back 

*you guys are funny. People who has no clue from the chemistry point of view discussing what is the best.* 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

I still think what I said was funnier...crazy russian


----------



## TankCla

I think is best to rename the topic "crazy chemistry" 

And Dave, what's with the "russian" thing.


----------



## altcharacter




----------



## sig

funny, but one day, I will serve you Russian justice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter




----------

